# crank case vent



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i have a 09 brute force 750. i was wondering where the crank case vent could be found. also wondering what the two hoses are that are hooked into the air box on the right side one is big the other small (right above each other)?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Crank case vent will be inside the airbox like all the other brutes unless they changed something. Remove your air filter and you'll find it under there.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im preaty sure that the big one is the vent and the other is a drain for the air box. But like filthy said unless they changed something.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brutemike said:


> Im preaty sure that the big one is the vent and the other is a drain for the air box. But like filthy said unless they changed something.


^ Yep. Big one should be crank vent, little tiny one should be 1 drain, and there should also be a "duck bill" drain as well. That one def. needs to be plugged up.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

k thanks guys


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

What's the duck billed one for???


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

drain for air box


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I actually removed the duckbill and bought some clear hose and clamped it there and ran it all the way down to my belly pan alongside of the one that already drops down there and put a plug in the end of it...... that way I can drain the airbox if anything accidently finds its way in there. Not only that, but with about 2.5 feet of clear hose running down I can easily see if there is something in the airbox without having to break my silicone seal. *(did this because I've had a small leak around the lid before and the duckbill was siliconed closed....had to lay bike on its side to get the few ounces of water out)


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I still can't find the Dang duck bill drain


----------



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> I still can't find the Dang duck bill drain


 

I can't find it either can someone help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2010 BF 750- DuckBill. Underside,front airbox

Here's a pic with it circled in red


----------



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

If i replace the crank case vent hose? What size do I need to get? I'm unsure of the diameter or type of hose to get. I think I'm gonna cut it and plug the bottom portion to the airbox. Then barb to portion of hose from the crank case and run that hose to the handle bars.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You will loose 40% of your positive crankcase ventilation. The slight vacuum the airbox provides along with the +/- pressures of the piston action is almost not enough to clear the gasses as is. But, if you get a lot of extra oil from the crankcase up the tube, I understand you have to do something. You might think about a catchcan mod. Several writeups are available including one I did a few years ago that is still perfect and still uses the airbox.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i dont recommend running it up like that. when i first got my bruter i did it and it always sprayed oil out the line. not alot but enough to see and to cause a film on ur plastics


----------



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have not had any issues I was just told if you snorkel your bike you may want to run it to the pod, I will just leave it where it is. thanks for all the help this is my 1st V twin, so ALL the help is appreciated, my other bikes have been Grizzly 700's... HUGE difference is all I have to say...


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

My 2010 brute does not have the duck bill, I got a drain Front right side of airbox, It runs down to bottom of bike and has a Screw in Plug, And the crank Case Vent line.. There are no other holes in my airbox..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My 09 doesn't have one, I've had air box and everything off


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> My 09 doesn't have one, I've had air box and everything off


yes it does... ur just not looking hard enough... unless it fell off


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> My 09 doesn't have one, I've had air box and everything off


 It does, look on the right side (sitting on) and its front right corner..... it's just a hole youll see from the top, look underneath and youll see what looks like a duck bill...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My 2011 750 has one but the airbox is diffrent from my 06.


----------

